# 40T crane overload trip on auxiliary hoist motion



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Overload is the clue. I would have started at the motor first.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Overload is the clue. I would have started at the motor first.



Did you put an amp clamp (amperage meter) across any of the 3 leads to the motor? This is my first step and it lets U know what direction to go next.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2012)

Funny thing is its drawing normal current for a motor its size
I have changed the motor so far so good


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Funny thing is its drawing *normal current* for a motor its size
> I have changed the motor so far so good


Overloads might have been set to low/sensitive.

Now, run the unit back and forth and over and over to get it warmed up.
If it drops out again, look at the overload relays. In the old days, this is the first item to wear out or be incorrect on a contactor from my experience.
Describe more of "auxiliary motion"
Is this a secondary hoist on a bridge with a primary hoist of higher capacity?
Is there a resistor bank controlling the speed of unit?


----------

